# Bertha forced me to apologize to Joe L and chipmunk



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

First, let me clarify the title; Al has never sent me a PM or me him. What I mean by it is that while thinking about the posts I have made, and reading his, I realize I need to own up to my own short comings. You see, I have never seen Al say a negative thing about anyone here, he posts (a lot), and he gets into the "dirty" posts, but he does it in a polite, agreeable way. I try very hard to always assume the best intensions in others that I disagree with and respond respectably to others in real life. I found that I somehow got sucked into the anonymous monster that is online forums and became condescending and disrespecting to members who are not only fellow humans, but my elders. So, I sincerely apologize to Joe and Chipmunk, as well as anyone else I may have been rude to. Hopefully with all the political stuff that will be going on in the near future, we can remain respectful of each other. Let us not assume each other idiots or cold hearted, but if discuss, do so with an open heart and mind.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, anyone else?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't think you were being disrepectful to my post in any way. What I saw was a disagreement of what I believed as was told to me by the "experts". As it was, I learned the truth, which brightened my day. Thanks.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

Newage…it's easy to get drawn in by threads that elicit strong emotions…regardless of the topic, and say things we may later regret. Good on you to see it. And I share your feelings of Al and the sincere respect he shows towards people here …..exuding some serious man love for him myself


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Passion is what it is all about!

Put passion into the woodworking instead .. that is why we are here!*

"That's all folks!"


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Good for you, Al is probably one of the best examples here that you can draw from in how he treats people and manages to maintain an even perspective. It takes a lot of guts to admit you were wrong publicly like this and shows your true depth of character.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Al is probably the best looking man here…


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Dakremer,
I was trying not to mention Al's suave good looks.

Rosebud,
Hopefully the forums can be a place where we can learn from each other, but certain topics cause the blinders to go up and most become more concerned with proving others wrong than to coming to a better understanding of them and their positions.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Good on you NAN … takes a man to stand up like that. Gettin all hot n bothered over some internet political garbage will never make you a better man, at least thats how i see it


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Newage

This is not directed just to you . Do others feel the way I do that all the drama brought on by post like so and so blocked me or so and so is a @#$%$% or how some one was so wrong for the way they were thinking really accomplishes much other than starting flame wars ? I know we all get T ed off at folks but in my opinion it just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth about Lumberjocks and makes folks feel like that's all our site is about. I'm not saint I've had my moments when I have really had some bad stuff I've posted. Now when I really want to lay into someone what I do is I type it out and wait an hour before I post it, guess what ? It ends up I just don't post.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Newage.
A great "Stand Up" post. You are hereby promoted from Neanderthal to Gentleman.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Al is a great example of how to behave…. I think it is from being in WV. I lived in Morgantown and worked in Fairmont for 2 1/2 years…the exchanges on here would just never happen there. Phoenix (mesa), AZ was far less polite, and Kansas is truly in the middle on this both geographically and socially, the farmers are pretty in your face/No BS kind of folks, who at the same time would help you out in an instant if needed..


----------

